# Worst tool I've ever purchased



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I agree completely..I also bought one of those at Lowes a while back and returned it for a refund a few days later. There are many gimmick tools that come out when someone thinks they arre re-inventing the wheel…and the vast majority end up being flops…but innovation has to start somewhere


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx for the heads up. I have a few adjustable wrenches from Crescent and Snap-on sorry to hear this didn't work out.


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks like the slide button is only one side as well. If so, it would be an even worse tool for us lefties. :-/


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Wouldn't it be nice if there was a museum of crappy tools.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I've gone through a lot of hand tools in my life. I probably have a couple thousand dollars worth of pliers, screwdrivers and wrenches sitting in the overheads of office buildings all over Seattle. I've tried replacing them with the latest 'new and improved' versions. I learned early on that there's really no substitute for a good old fashioned Crescent wrench or a pair of 430 Channelocks or a handfull of Craftsman combo wrenches. Can't remember ever keeping a gimmick in my tool bag very long.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

What they need is on the standard cresent (adjust able wrench for you lot) is a locking mechinism on the adjusting screw so once locked it doen't creep and re-adjust itself… But I probably would keep to the standard cresent…

However I prefer to just find the right sized spanner


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

I've seen similar designs from other manufacturers and never cared for any of them. I've used adjustable wrenches in my line of work almost exclusively and I just never found one that operated better then the old standard design….Klein is still my preferred brand.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the review, even though I am the owner of a genuine Crescent, open end adjustable wrench. I appreciate reviews that point out crap. Oh, I acquired the Crescent when the ass hat that stole my wallet (left stupidly by me in my Maserati) broke the driver side window and left the wrench on the front seat.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

That must almost be as bad as the B&D battery operated wrench.
You spend more time adjusting than wrenching!


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

that sucks, i've never seen a bad kobalt tool so far…guess every company makes crap sometimes!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Sometimes the toolmakers like to get fancy and create a gimmick. I say just stay with the tried and true. A well made adjustable wrench made by Crescent, Klien, Snap-on, and other such folks will last a long time if not abused.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

I always thought those were worthless its good to know my instincts were correct. i always hated those gimmicky tools that claim to "save time and effort"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Some tools, this one being a great example, that try to improve on time tested designs, usually seem to fail miserably. On some things, like these adjustable wrenches, the design was done right years ago. Improvements are, from my experience, always a step backwards.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

We have these style at work, but made by a much better company, and I love them. Of course, on the nice ones, the slide is up higher on the handle with less travel, the mechanism is very smooth both directions, and has a decent amount of resistance so that it doesn't work itself open. The concept is very good, but apparently their implementation is not up to snuff.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Crescent wrenches (I know that's a brand name, but always what I call them) and slip joint pliers are always compromise tools. They always loosen up or slip and round over the edges of whatever you're trying to turn. I just bought a pair of DeWalt slip joints that have a spring loaded button you push down to adjust. Hopefully a little better than the standard type.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Hated cheap adjustable wrenches too (only tried worm geared ones). Maybe look into Knipex plier wrenches. Even though it cost quite a bit more I find it much better and more versatile.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I like my *Channel Locks* and my *Crescent* wrenches.
They are worth the money when it comes down to do the work!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

This is the problem, they tried to reinvent the wheel and it came out as a five sided square. (laughing)


----------



## RockyM (Jul 20, 2017)

No if's, and's or but's about it: Delta 18 X 36 Drum Sander! I ruined more wood with this piece of junk than I sanded. Could never keep the drum parallel to the table. Constantly bogging down and tripping circuit breaker. Installing sanding belt was nearly impossible. Luckily, my dealer took it back after about a month and told me that every single one that he sold came back. Ended up getting a Performax which was a lot better, but also left much to be desired. Sold it a year later.


----------

